# Cognitive Dysfunction Syndrome



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Our 12 year old lab is slipping away... at first it just seemed deafness, then vision... but the wandering and confusion it's progressed to leaves little doubt now. Tomorrow I'm going to call our Vet and discuss treatment with Anipryl on a trial that Pfizer has allowing 1 free month on a 2 month trial. Will also look into generic forms of the medication. It's the only med that's approved for this.

My question is has anyone else started their pets on this medication? What were the results, and how quickly have you seen improvement. He does have other issue, but they're typical aging things, a bit of loss in muscle strength, deafness, and his vision's not great. Our supervision is enough to cope with this for now...







though we do know the trip to the bridge isn't far off. My hope is that this medication can buy our ole man another 6 months, at least til winter. His #1 joy in life right now is laying out in the dog yard.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I guess, I would first make sure that it isn't Cushings:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1135725&page=1#Post1135725
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1136607&page=1#Post1136607
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1142015&page=1#Post1142015


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am sorry, it is so hard. Hope he has more time with you. My Kasey loved to lay in the shade too, and that was all she wanted to do.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

We thought Wooly Bear had CCD. We tried the Anipryl and it did help. Then we tested his thyroid - it was really low. After treating the thyroid, we were able to stop the Anipryl. Have you checked the thyroid?


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Will discuss the whole thing when we see the Vet, but I've a strong feeling it's "doggie Alzheimer" With his age and other issues we'll have to weigh the options. He does have other problems, just that this is the one that we as pack members are having trouble with.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My Max is in the same boat. We have found he has Cushings and we hope the treatment helps. He may or may not have CDS, although I suspect he does.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Jonah is stable for now... like people with Alzheimer he goes thru a "sundown" period most evenings around 4:30-6... nobody knows exactly why. We're using an anti anxiety medication @ the first signs of that now, and it allows us to handle the rest of his issues without placing more stress/expectations on him than he can handle. The anxiety meds are only as needed, he still eats like a horse... LOL

His favorite thing is still to lay outdoors in the dog yard, though now it's in the grass instead of on the deck. I leave the door open most of the time so that if he suddenly gets confused he can come in and find me. At the stage he's in (due to age and other problems) we all agreed it's the best course for him.


----------

